# Sunny Won't Stop Chirping in the Morning



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi, yesterday and this morning Sunny has been really hyper in the morning as soon as my alarm goes off. I usually like to roll around in bed for another 15 minutes before getting up (not a morning person--what can I do :blush but I can't do that now because she keeps chirping really loudly and hopping and flying circles in my room like mad and I can't get any peace! :wacko: I just want to make sure that nothing is wrong with her and that this is normal tiel behavior around summer time---maybe because in the wild, this would be the time for them to be active and mate?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sunny has been hormonal lately, could be the hormones. my tiels are quiet until i uncover them. but the lovebirds wake at the crack of dawn... i am thinking its just shes hormonal and being a brat 


have you tried giving her 12-14 hours of sleep a night to reduce her hormones?


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

No, not really, because Sunny pretty much sleeps and wakes up with my schedule...:blush: but as long as she's not sick or anything and I don't have to worry about her being a bit hyper in the morning.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sunny is spoiled thats all i have to say lol


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Gotta admit-----I have raised a monster that is completely out of control and has no boundaries.... :wacko:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

want tsuka for a bit 

his attitude is something else lol


----------



## somarley (Jan 20, 2012)

sunny sounds spoiled


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

If it's a nice sunny morning, my Sunny gets up and chirps and wants to play. If it's a grey or rainy day, he's generally quieter. Maybe our Sunnys take after their names and like the sun.


----------

